# Starz Announces 3 new HD Channels



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

http://starz.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases&item=727


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Being discussed here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86722


----------

